# HDNet Test Pattern Schedule



## Nick

Wonder how your home theatre is doing? Wish you had test patterns to help set it up? Well, HDNet is here to help. This short 10-minute program will help you get the most out of your home theater setup by providing you with the same professional test patterns HDNet uses to set their gear.

Here's the latest HDNet Test Pattern schedule. Additional dates and times will be posted as they are made available by HDNet.


> *HDNet Test Patterns - 2011*
> 
> *Sat, Apr 23rd 6:00 AM ET/ 3:00 AM PT
> Sat, Apr 30th 6:00 AM ET/ 3:00 AM PT*
> 
> (Additional dates/times tba. For the latest schedule, go to www.hd.net and search on "pattern")


 Set your DVR and record this 10-minute video for periodic tweaking of your HD display. Tips on adjusting your display using the HDNet test patterns can be found *HERE*.

* * * * *​*HDNet* is available on:

DirecTV - Channel 306 and 1079
Dish Network - Channel 362


----------



## spamstew

Thanks for the info..


----------



## isthisme2

This is a great service. Thanks!


----------



## INHUMANITY

Just got my 622 installed today and marked it for recording. This will definitely come in handy.

A million thanks!


----------



## INHUMANITY

Watched it this morning... Very cool!

Luckily my screen was already set to the perfect settings and everything looked great in the various test patterns.


----------



## Mixer

Cool i am looking forward to giving this a try. Thanks for th updates on all of the great HDnet programming.


----------



## dj76116

How do I find it??!


----------



## INHUMANITY

dj76116 said:


> How do I find it??!


http://hd.net/program_search_results.html?keyword=Test Pattern&whattosearch=title

Next one is scheduled for:
*Sun, Jan 28 - 6:50 AM ET
*3:50 AM PT

Just set your DVR to record the program and you're good to go. When I recorded mine I had to FF a minute or two into the recording before the actual test pattern began.

Then you hear a voice explaining to you what each test pattern does and how to properly adjust your display.


----------



## dj76116

AH. Just subscribed to that. Still getting my channels together. Didn't know what HDNet was or the channel number at the time.

thanks


----------



## Mixer

Is it not listed in the guide usually? (HR20 User here) I looked at that time and a music show is on at that time.



INHUMANITY said:


> http://hd.net/program_search_results.html?keyword=Test Pattern&whattosearch=title
> 
> Next one is scheduled for:
> *Sun, Jan 28 - 6:50 AM ET
> *3:50 AM PT
> 
> Just set your DVR to record the program and you're good to go. When I recorded mine I had to FF a minute or two into the recording before the actual test pattern began.
> 
> Then you hear a voice explaining to you what each test pattern does and how to properly adjust your display.


----------



## dj76116

I just went there also and all there was was a blank box with programing before it and after it. Can one record a blank time slot with no info??


----------



## dj76116

Found it on the DirectTV site:

Channel: 79 HDN Air Time: Sunday, February 4 5:50 AM CST Duration: 10 minutes Categories: Series MPAA Rating: NR (Not Rated) Future airings of Test Pattern: 

Sunday, February 4 5:50 AM CST 79 HDN 


But not in the guide and only on the 4th, not the 28th.


----------



## Mixer

hmmmmmm. I wonder if taping the show that is supposed to be on before and after this will solve the problem?


----------



## purtman

Mixer said:


> hmmmmmm. I wonder if taping the show that is supposed to be on before and after this will solve the problem?


It probably won't. I had it set up when it was blank and it removed the setting. I had to reset it to pick up at this time. If the show changes, you'll miss out on the recording.


----------



## Nflguy

Is the HDNET test pattern a better tool for calibration then the avia home theater dvd?


----------



## Nick

No, not in my opinion, but it's useful as a standard for a quick tweak.


----------



## Nick

Rolling test pattern schedule for June is up. Refer to first post HERE.


----------



## Drew2k

This link was in antother discussion thread: The HDNet Overscan pattern is not accurate.

http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetoverscan.html

(Look at the bottom hash marks: Numbers go down from 12, to 10, to 8, but what is marked as 8 should really be marked as 6, as the real 8 is the line directly below 10. All numbers marked 8 and down on the pattern are actually off by 2.)


----------



## Nick

Drew, thanks for bringing the article to our attention.

Unfortunately, like so much information posted on the Internet, the report is not
dated, although the copyright date at the bottom of the page is 2004. Since my
local cable franchise went from Adelphia to Comcast I no longer get HDNet, so it
is impossible for me to tell by observation if the writer's criticisms are still relevant.

I've attached an accurate HDNet test pattern image which I captured from the link
in the SmartCalibration article.

Further, l will contact HDNet myself to determine if the test pattern currently being
broadcast on Sunday mornings conforms to industry calibration standards. In any
case, I would not expect ISF to sign off on the test pattern under any conditions.
.


----------



## Nick

Here is the text of my email to HDNet:


> TO: viewer @ hd.net
> 
> An issue has been raised by a poster at DBSTalk.com regarding the accuracy of
> the static test pattern (TP) as broadcast by HDNet. The first link below is to the
> SmartCalibrations.com site, and is the original challenge to the accuracy of the
> TP. The second and third links will take you to two relevant posts in the ongoing
> discussions at DBSTalk.com
> 
> In view of the original criticism, kindly advise if and when the TP was updated, and
> the current state of the TP.
> 
> Please provide a detailed explanation and be advised that your response will be
> posted in the HDNet Test Pattern thread at DBSTalk.com
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Nick Nixon
> Contributing Editor
> DBSTalk.com
> 
> http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetoverscan.html
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=956216&postcount=18
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=956604&postcount=19


----------



## Drew2k

Nick said:


> Drew, thanks for bringing the article to our attention.


Glad I could help ... if I end up helping, that is! I have the HDNet test pattern recorded on three TiVos and all of them showed the picture you linked to, which has the mis-numbered overscan hash marks on the bottom edge. My test patterns were recorded months ago and looked the same, with the same misnumbered hash marks. I'm recording this Sunday's pattern on my HR20, so we'll see if anything changed ...

By the way, here's where the link originally came from: Two posts in the HR20 Ovverscan Thread:



texasbrit said:


> veryoldschool said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8381
> 
> 
> View attachment 8382
> 
> 
> There is a "flaw" with the HDNet test pattern: the bottom "hash marks" are off for 8, 6, & 4. Eight isn't marked so "8" is really six, "6" is really four, and "4" is really two.
> 
> Anyway this is what zero overscan looks like for the test pattern and the Guide.
> 
> My Sony has four settings:
> Full pixel = "zero" on all sides of the test pattern
> Normal = 6 on the sides & 3 top/bottom
> -1 = 8 on the sides & 4 top/bottom
> -2 = 10 on the sides & 5 top/bottom
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is an error on the HDNet test pattern, I had forgotten to mention it (stupid!). See http://www.smartcalibration.com/hdnetoverscan.html
> 
> Pleased that you got your "full" setting to be zero on all sides.
> Your "normal" setting is fairly ambitious, do you still see any noise/interscan data or is it "clean"??
Click to expand...


----------



## Nick

Rolling test pattern schedule for July is up. Refer to first post.


----------



## Nick

As of of 9/10/07, there is no test pattern schedule available from HDNet.

You may direct any questions or concerns about the future availability of
the HDNet Test Pattern program to www.hd.net.


----------



## INHUMANITY

Just a heads up: They've been airing it before Nothing But Trailers on Saturday's at the 3:30AM showing that I DVR.

I just checked my DVR and it looks like they're nothing showing it this coming Saturday at 3:30AM. Perhaps they changed their scheduling of that too.


----------



## purtman

INHUMANITY said:


> Just a heads up: They've been airing it before Nothing But Trailers on Saturday's at the 3:30AM showing that I DVR.
> 
> I just checked my DVR and it looks like they're nothing showing it this coming Saturday at 3:30AM. Perhaps they changed their scheduling of that too.


I had it the week before. It's the first 10 minutes of Nothing But Trailers and it's on at 6:30 a.m. EST, 3:30 a.m. PST.


----------



## Nick

My recent email inquiry to HDNet brought following response:


> Sep 13, 2007
> 
> The Test Patterns have been removed from our schedule for the
> time being.
> 
> They will return at some point in the future, however we don't have
> a date set at this time.
> 
> Thanks for the email and please feel free to contact us with any
> other comments or questions.
> 
> [email protected]


Ed. Note -- we are unsticking' this thread until such time as HDNet resumes the test patterns.


----------



## antichip

screw fixing it we'll remove it. LOL


----------



## Nick

??? 

Welcome to DBSTalk, antichip. (I think)  

Care to explain the meaning your first post? :shrug:


----------



## Drew2k

Nick said:


> ???
> 
> Welcome to DBSTalk, antichip. (I think)
> 
> Care to explain the meaning your first post? :shrug:


I'm guessing he's referring to the incorrect scale on one of the HDNet test patterns ... suggesting that if HDNet wasn't going to fix the scale, they would just remove the entire test.


----------



## Duffinator

So this is now showing Tuesday morning at 5 AM PDT? I can't find it.


----------



## Nick

:scratch: 

Read my post #26


----------



## Nick

HDNet's Test pattern is back, new time: Sat, Oct 20 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

This just in: Sat, Oct 27 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I setup a DishPass timer for "Test pattern" a while back to try and catch it again since I need it on another receiver plus I want to see if it changes any from what I have now on my one receiver.

I'll be curious to see if the timer picks it up properly.


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Nov. 3 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## smiddy

Nick said:


> Added: Sat, Nov. 3 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


Thanks! I meant to record this last Saturday's but when I tried to do the online DVR Scheduler it didn't work. Now that it is working and I'm at work I was able to schedule it. I will give my system a workout to see how it is doing that day.


----------



## Miggity

Thanks! I'm going to do this next time.


----------



## rbgamble

Nick said:


> Here's the latest HDNet Test Pattern schedule. Additional dates
> and times will be posted as they are made available by HDNet. Set your DVR and save this 10-minute video for periodic tweaking of your HD display.
> Tips on adjusting your display using the HDNet test patterns can be found


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Nov 10 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Nov 17 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

New Test Pattern schedule added : Sat, Nov 24 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Dec 1 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT (10 min)


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Dec 1 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT & Sat, Dec 8 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Dec 15 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Hansen

Does anyone know the detail on the HD Net Test patterns regarding color and tint? In other words, are the THX glasses useful here to set the color and tint on the display via the HD Net Test patterns?


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Dec 22 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Dec 29 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT, Sat, Jan 5 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Jan 12 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Jan 19 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## smiddy

Hansen said:


> Does anyone know the detail on the HD Net Test patterns regarding color and tint? In other words, are the THX glasses useful here to set the color and tint on the display via the HD Net Test patterns?


Wow, I'm late to the dance here, but do you have a link on these glasses? I have my sound setup THX Ultra 2, it would be interesting to see where my home theaters sits with regard to video as well.


----------



## davring

http://costore.com/thx/productenlarged.asp?peid=87&pid=930793


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Jan 26 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Feb 2 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

. . . . . . . Sat, Feb 9 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Feb 16 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## PhatHD

Wonder why DirecTV does not broadcast a good test pattern for their HD customers.
Just a thought out loud.


----------



## Ghostwriter

Thanks nick for the info. I knew it was around that time but could not find it listed in the guide.


----------



## StlChief

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Feb 23 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT (see post #1 for more info)


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Mar 1 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT (see post #1 in this thread for more info)


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Mar 8 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT (see post #1 in this thread for more info)


----------



## racton1

Nick said:


> Added: Sat, Mar 1 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT (see post #1 in this thread for more info)


What am I doing wrong to miss the 10 minutes of the test pattern? I schedule it for the times mentioned and only get the last 2 minutes of the pattern.


----------



## tcusta00

racton1 said:


> What am I doing wrong to miss the 10 minutes of the test pattern? I schedule it for the times mentioned and only get the last 2 minutes of the pattern.


Sounds strange. Has this happened more than once? I scheduled it for yesterday's and it worked fine.


----------



## Nick

racton1 said:


> What am I doing wrong to miss the 10 minutes of the test pattern? I schedule it for the times mentioned and only get the last 2 minutes of the pattern.


Depending on who your DBS provider is, you may want to post the problem in the relevant Q&A forum.


----------



## racton1

tcusta00 said:


> Sounds strange. Has this happened more than once? I scheduled it for yesterday's and it worked fine.


Yes it has happened more than once but it seems I must be in the wrong forum to get help according to one moderator or contributing editor. So nevermind but thanks!


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Mar 15 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT (see post #1 in this thread for more info)


----------



## deweybroncos

Nick said:


> Here's the latest HDNet Test Pattern schedule. Additional dates
> and times will be posted as they are made available by HDNet. Set your DVR and save this 10-minute video for periodic tweaking of your HD display.
> Tips on adjusting your display using the HDNet test patterns can be found HERE.


Thanks for the info. Do these do a good job?


----------



## phrelin

deweybroncos said:


> Thanks for the info. Do these do a good job?


They work well allowing you to adjust the colors and sharpness to your own eye and preferences.


----------



## jeffandgina2000

Nick said:


> Here's the latest HDNet Test Pattern schedule. Additional dates
> and times will be posted as they are made available by HDNet. Set your DVR and save this 10-minute video for periodic tweaking of your HD display.
> Tips on adjusting your display using the HDNet test patterns can be found HERE.


Wow..I didnt know this was aviailable..
Thanks


----------



## Ashtonian

Nick said:


> Here's the latest HDNet Test Pattern schedule. Additional dates
> and times will be posted as they are made available by HDNet. Set your DVR and save this 10-minute video for periodic tweaking of your HD display.
> Tips on adjusting your display using the HDNet test patterns can be found HERE.


Be careful though!
I calibrated my DLP from a blu ray DVD and got everything "just so"
yet I see some channels and some shows still 'off center' others cut off at the bottom.

I recommend a DVD or BR DVD to set up the picture.


----------



## jeffandgina2000

Ashtonian said:


> Be careful though!
> I calibrated my DLP from a blu ray DVD and got everything "just so"
> yet I see some channels and some shows still 'off center' others cut off at the bottom.
> 
> I recommend a DVD or BR DVD to set up the picture.


Thanks...will do


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Mar 22 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT (see post #1 in this thread for more info)


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Apr 5 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT (see post #1 in this thread for more info)


----------



## Nick

Added: Sat, Apr 12 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT (see post #1 in this thread for more information)


----------



## alevine1986

It seems like HDNet was showing the test pattern every Saturday morning at 6:30 AM Eastern. Do you know if they will show it this Saturday?


----------



## HDMike

alevine1986 said:


> It seems like HDNet was showing the test pattern every Saturday morning at 6:30 AM Eastern. Do you know if they will show it this Saturday?


I have been looking for it and it doesn't show in the guide. I have a new DVR and hope they haven't stopped showing it.

Mike


----------



## Nick

HDNet discontinued their weekly test pattern without notice.

You may send your comments to [email protected]


----------



## Nick

Sat, Jun 14 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern: Sat, Jun 21 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT 

This is a 10-minute test pattern. As a suggestion, set a manual
timer and save for future use.


----------



## Nick

Upcoming HDNet Test Pattern: Sat, Jul 5 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT (running time: 10 min.)


----------



## kw2957

Any idea on when the next Test Pattern will be aired??


----------



## Nick

Sorry, still nothing found in HDNet schedule for the test pattern.
I'll keep checking for updates to the schedule.

You can write to [email protected] to let them know of your interest.


----------



## kw2957

Okay, thanks Nick!


----------



## Nick

Next HDNet Test Pattern: Saturday, Aug 2 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## kw2957

Nick said:


> Next HDNet Test Pattern: Saturday, Aug 2 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


Great, I'll set it to record. Thanks!


----------



## merchione

Thanks!!


----------



## Nick

Next HDNet test pattern Sat, Aug 9 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Test pattern dates added:

Sat, Aug 23 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT 

Sat, Aug 30 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT 

For those new to the HDNet test patterns, 
see post #1 in this thread for more details.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates added:

Sat, Sep 06 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT 
Sat, Sep 13 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT 
Sat, Sep 20 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT 

See post #1 for more details.

Looks like we're back to a regular weekly schedule.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates added:

Sat, Sep 27 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## Juppers

The one for today didn't happen. Glad I haven't scheduled the calibration yet.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Oct 4 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Oct 11 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Oct 18 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates added:

Sat, Nov 1 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT	
Sat, Nov 8 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Nov 15 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Nov 22 - 10:00 AM ET / 7:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates added:

Sat, Nov 29 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT*	
Sat, Dec 6 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT*

*note new start times


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern Schedule date added:

Sat, Dec 13 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern Schedule date added:

Sat, Dec 20 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates added:

Sat, Dec 27 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT
Sat, Jan 3 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## IndyMichael

Just set mine for Sat, Jan 10, 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT. Thanks for the heads up about it, as I'm new to HD.


----------



## Nick

You're welcome...congrats on going HD!

Here's the latest HD.net test pattern schedule:

Sat, Jan 10 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT
Sat, Jan 17 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Test pattern schedule added:

Sat, Jan 24 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Test pattern date added:

Sat, Jan 31 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## redsoxfan26

Nick, you're great. I'm going to record the one on the 24th.


----------



## Nick

Thank you, Sir!

I'll be sure to tell my gf, Lisa, you think so too. :grin:


----------



## Nick

Test pattern date added:

Sat, Feb 7 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Test pattern date added:

Sat, Feb 14 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Test pattern dates added:

Sat, Feb 21 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT
Sat, Feb 28 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

Test pattern date added:

Sat, Mar 7 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Mar 14 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Mar 21 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Apr 4 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## L.E.S. Ghoul

Thanks for the info Nick! When I DVR the April showing and I'm ready to calibrate should I have Native on or off?


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Apr 11 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## mtnsackett

Do you need a pair of filter glasses with this one and if so anyone know where to get them?


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Apr 18 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## L.E.S. Ghoul

Has anybody figured out an easy way to adjust the color and tint using the first test pattern?


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Apr 25 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, May 9 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT

(no test pattern scheduled for Sat., May 2)


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, May 16 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, May 23 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, May 30 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date added:

Sat, Jun 6 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT


----------



## William1

Any difference of the test patterens on the two HDNET channels? I set my DVR to get the one on 79 but... wonder if the other is a better choice.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates added:

Sat, Jun 20 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT	
Sat, Jun 27 - 7:30 AM ET / 4:30 AM PT

(no test pattern scheduled for Sat., June 13)


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jul 4 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jul 11 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT


----------



## paulman182

Sorry, I've already seen it!:lol:

Seriously, thanks for posting this, Nick, always appreciated. I just got a new TV and don't have the test pattern saved on the HR20 that is connected to it.


----------



## Rakul

Perfect was trying to find this on the guide, this made it much easier.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jul 18 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates/times added:

Sat, Jul 25 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT
Sat, Aug 1 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates/times added:

Sat, Aug 8 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Aug 15 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Aug 22 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Aug 29 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Sep 5 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT


----------



## ceevee

Thank you I've been looking for something like this!


----------



## Nick

ceevee said:


> Thank you I've been looking for something like this!


It's my pleasure...and welcome to DBSTalk!

----

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Sep 12 - 8:00 AM ET / 5:00 AM PT

.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Sep 19 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT*

*note new times


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Oct 3 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Oct 10 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Oct 17 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Oct 31 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT



> This is a 10-minute video test pattern program. If it does not appear
> in your program guide, as a suggestion, set a manual timer. You can
> save it for periodic use. For more information refer to post #1.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Nov 14 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Nov 21 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Nov 28 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Dec 12 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Dec 19 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates/times added:

Sat, Dec 26 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT
Sat, Jan 2 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jan 9 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jan 16 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## TANK

HDNet Test Pattern

Sat, Jan 23 - 6:30 AM ET
3:30 AM PT


Sat, Jan 30 - 6:30 AM ET
3:30 AM PT


----------



## Skypalace

Can I assume it'll be on at 3:30am PST this Saturday (Feb 6th)?

With a DVDO Edge I have my display (DLP) calibrated to the test patterns in the Edge, but need to separately calibrate each input. My Component was way off, easy to calibrate using DVE, HDMI source is my HR20 which doesn't seem as bad, but still neeeds calibration.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates/times added:

Sat, Feb 6 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT	
Sat, Feb 13 - 6:30 AM ET /3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Feb 20 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Feb 27 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Mar 6 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Mar 13 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Mar 20 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Mar 27 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Apr 10 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Apr 17 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Apr 24 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, May 1 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, May 8 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, May 15 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, May 22 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jun 5 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jun 12 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jun 19 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jun 26 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jul 3 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jul 17 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates/times added:

Sat, Jul 24 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT
Sat, Jul 31 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Aug 7 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

26,302​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Aug 14 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

26564​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Aug 21 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

26655​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Aug 28 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

26,865​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Sep 4 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

26,970​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Sep 11 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

27,094​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Sep 18 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

27220​


----------



## Nick

HDNet has ceased posting a test pattern schedule and I ass/u/me that the network will no longer be airing the 10 minute test pattern. In any event, this will be my final post in this thread.

27393​


----------



## Nick

Well, obviously I ass/u/med wrong. 

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Oct 9 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

27541​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Oct 16 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

27756​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Oct 23 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

27978​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Nov 6 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

28140​


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Thanks...I have one more unit to put this on...


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates/times added:

Sat, Nov 13 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT
Sat, Nov 20 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

For more info, see *Post #1* in this thread28320​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates/times added:

Sat, Nov 27 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT
Sat, Dec 4 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

28556​


----------



## keithw1975

Nick said:


> Rolling test pattern schedule for June is up. Refer to first post HERE.


I don't subscribe to HD net. Is there any other channels that have this?


----------



## Davenlr

keithw1975 said:


> I don't subscribe to HD net. Is there any other channels that have this?


HDnet should be available on all the packages I thought. Check to make sure you have channel 306 in your favorites.


----------



## keithw1975

And all this time I thought it was part of that extra package they made a few years back which I didn't sign up for.


----------



## Davenlr

Nope, that was HDNet Movies channel. And FWIW, you can get that extra HD channel package free for 3 months right now, by clicking on it in your account setup on Directv.com.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Dec 18 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT

29048​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates/times added:

Sat, Jan 1 - 6:30 AM ET / 3:30 AM PT
Sat, Jan 8 - 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

29477​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jan 15 - 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jan 22nd 6:00 AM / 3:00 AM PT

29,886​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Jan 29th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

30055​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Feb 5th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

30246​


----------



## Laxguy

Nick said:


> HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:
> 
> Sat, Feb 5th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT
> 
> 30246​


Thanks for this public service! Your template could be more helpful by including the Channels (e.g., 306 for DirecTV, etc.), and a description or link to how one can use same.

I've set to record it- that should do same as live, yes? No?


----------



## Nick

No problem. You just did. See post #1. Yes.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Feb 12th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

30517​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Feb 19th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

30765​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Feb 26th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

30881​


----------



## Laxguy

Nick said:


> HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:
> 
> Sat, Feb 26th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT
> 30881​


Channel 306.

_*How to use can be found via this link*_


----------



## Nick

Laxguy said:


> Channel 306.


I post HDNet test pattern scheduling and channel info for subscribers of both satellite providers.

HDNet is available on:

DirecTV - Channel 306 and 1079
Dish Network - Channel 362


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Mar 5th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

31110​


----------



## Laxguy

Nick said:


> I post HDNet test pattern scheduling and channel info for subscribers of both satellite providers.
> 
> HDNet is available on:
> 
> DirecTV - Channel 306 and 1079
> Dish Network - Channel 362


Excellent. It'd be useful to include the above info and the link in the template you use in your posts. Once you set it up, it won't take any more time, and certainly no more space.


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Mar 12th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

31353​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Mar 19th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

31515​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern dates/times added:

Sat, Mar 26th 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT
Sat, Apr 2nd 6:00 AM ET / 3:00 AM PT

31845​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Apr 9th 6:00 AM ET/ 3:00 AM PT

Detail on how to use HDNet test patterns can be found *here*.


----------



## Laxguy

Nick said:


> HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:
> 
> Sat, Apr 9th 6:00 AM ET/ 3:00 AM PT
> 
> Detail on how to use HDNet test patterns can be found *here*.


HDNet is available on:

DirecTV - Channel 306 and 1079
Dish Network - Channel 362


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Apr 16th 6:00 AM ET/ 3:00 AM PT

32284​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Apr 23 - 6:00 AM ET/ 3:00 AM PT

32553​


----------



## Nick

HDNet Test Pattern date/time added:

Sat, Apr 30th 6:00 AM ET/ 3:00 AM PT

DirecTV - Channel 306, 1079
Dish Network - Channel 362

32671​


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Thanks for all of your updates Nick.


----------



## charlie460

Sat, May 14th 6:00 AM ET/3:00 AM PT
Sat, May 21st 6:00 AM ET/3:00 AM PT


----------

